# New to Chickens



## bmt123 (May 12, 2013)

Hi!
I am new to chickens and was wondering about a few things!
Can we leave the chickens alone if we are going away for the weekend?
Should we get baby chicks or full grown hens?
What is a freindly egg laying breed?
Thanks!


----------



## mjs500doo (May 6, 2013)

bmt123 said:


> Hi!
> I am new to chickens and was wondering about a few things!
> Can we leave the chickens alone if we are going away for the weekend?
> Should we get baby chicks or full grown hens?
> ...


Absolutely! Put out extra food and water before you go. I would go with already growing pullets without a heat lamp for your first batch. Chicks are an adventure in and of itself.  Full grown hens are easy to lie about age and even easier for you to get ripped off with (personal experience). Basically all the common breeds are friendly. If I had to recommend a few:
Silkie
Orpington
Barred Rock
RIR hens
Ameraucana or EE (Easter egger)
Australorp
Cochin


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

hello and welcome. leaving chickens alone for the weekend depends on your set up. i have a coop contained inside a fenced secure run. this means i can leave them unatended for a day or so as i dont have to secure the coop door. 
you would not be able to leave them wandering around your garden as they would be easy prey for predators.
i have never had chicks, i bought pullets.
and there are many friendly laying breeds.


----------

